# Help! 8 week old puppy sick



## NZGoldie (Mar 23, 2013)

My 8 week old Golden Retriever puppy just woke me up at midnight by throwing up her entire stomach contents, and yellow bile as well as having diarrhea. None of the food looked well digested and there was a stone in her vomit as well as a piece of raw meat the size of a human thumb she must have swallowed whole. She is asleep now (1 hour later) but I'm still concerned. Is this likely to be something she ate or a more serious issue? Her sleep appears normal but she has only had one of her Pavo virus vaccinations and its got me worried. (Hence the forum post at 1:30am) I will call the vet in the morning if she seems off but I'm hoping someone can offer some insight now


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

if she vomitted up a stone i would say you need to be at the vet!


----------



## NZGoldie (Mar 23, 2013)

I will be ringing them as soon as I can, it's 2am here right now, I can't be sure if she actually vomited the stone up or if it was already on the ground outside as I didn't actually see it come out of her mouth and it was only covered in bile not vomit


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

NZGoldie said:


> My 8 week old Golden Retriever puppy just woke me up at midnight by throwing up her entire stomach contents, and yellow bile as well as having diarrhea. None of the food looked well digested and there was a stone in her vomit as well as a piece of raw meat the size of a human thumb she must have swallowed whole. She is asleep now (1 hour later) but I'm still concerned. Is this likely to be something she ate or a more serious issue? Her sleep appears normal but she has only had one of her Pavo virus vaccinations and its got me worried. (Hence the forum post at 1:30am) I will call the vet in the morning if she seems off but I'm hoping someone can offer some insight now


In an 8 weeks old pup how hasnt got full vaccination status it could be either a bug or she has swallowed something. If you think there was possibly a stone in it and a largeish piece of meat, she could have swallowed something else maybe too that hasnt come up or moved further along out of the stomach. Signs of a blockage depending on where it is and it a partial or full blockage can have different signs. But bringing up the stomach contents undigested or partly digested soon after or a while after eating and diarrhoea can be a sign, as if there is a blockage often any food already going through behind the blockage often gets hurried up in transit. Some will have diarrhoea and watery like motions anyway throughout, others wont defecate it depends on the type of blockage and where it is.

If she doesnt want to eat or drink, seems lethargic, depressed looking, and uninterested in her surrounding or in playing any of the signs are a concern too they can mean a bug or a blockage.

Sometimes pups and dogs are very adept at getting rid of things in their stomachs if they are two big to pass into the intestines and sometimes will bring them up, and then be OK, but if its small enough to pass out of the stomach but too big to make its way along the small or large intestine thats often where blockages mostly occur and once they have moved out of the stomach then they cant bring them up and the item cant go any further.

Really ou would be best to consult the vet, especially if she is showing the other symptoms mentioned too, or it persists, any doubt its always best to get them checked rather then eave it to chance.


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

My puppy was sick three times a couple of weeks ago. It was purely because he had eaten too much/treats were too rich for him. Could clearly see his food in the sick as it was undigested. 

It's very difficult to decide whether or not it is just that she's had too much or whether she is ill. How was she during the day? Was she behaving normally? Sleeping too much? Playing like usual? Does she seem to be in any pain? You could try the emergency vets to see if they can offer any advice but they will charge ou a lot more than if you were to take her to the vets tomorrow morning. The charge is irrelevant if you pup really is ill, but unfortunately it's up to you to decide whether or not to take her in. 

Keep an eye on her, if she's fine all night, face the vets a call in the morning & they will run through some questions. If you're still unsure, take her in.


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

Just to add; what is the meat? 
Puppies have very delicate tummies and therefore can't always stomach things that adult dogs can.

Plain boiled rice & chicken can settle their tummy but it must only be a small portion.


----------



## NZGoldie (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you to all that replied, after closer inspection now the suns up I can confirm she didn't eat the stone as its part of the concrete path she threw up on and there is no way it's moving. The meat is a frozen raw mix made locally for puppies I just think she swallowed a chunk way too big. Called my vet today and a vet nurse got me to check a few things but seeing as she is happy as ever and eager to eat we think its passed now. I'm just going to keep an eye on her and if she appears to deteriorate at all it will be straight to the vet


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad she seems better


----------

